# Living Room/Home Theater - Apartment Living



## Cinemaphile (May 14, 2020)

Hello all,

I recently acquired a soundbar and woofer and am now trying to plan the acoustics of the space such that the sound does not bother my neighbors and the echo is minimized. I have looked at sound isolators, acoustic paneling, foam and rugs as potential elements in this space to improve mids and lows and to minimize sound transmission to my neighbors.

The room itself is a living section of a 1-bedroom apartment. The living room is wide and square shaped next to the kitchen / dinette area on one side and a sliding glass door to a balcony overlooking a busy street where cars and police pass by frequently.

I have a few questions so bare with me:

What materials would be needed to best improve sound quality and dampen/dissipate sound traveling to my neighbors?
Is it possible to not transmit any sound to my neighbors given the constraints of the room itself?
Will an isolator or specialized isolation feet prevent subwoofer vibrations/sounds from traveling across rooms/apartments?

Thanks,

Cinemaphile


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

That's why I could NEVER go back to sharing walls, ceilings, or floors EVER again.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends on the location, configuration and construction. The living/listening room in my apartment is flanked by my other rooms and the construction of walls, floors, ceilings is reinforced concrete. I have had no complaint about my music in decades (except for a couple of times when I was doing acoustical testing). 5 floor-standing speakers and 3 subwoofers. Just saying


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm moving into an apartment next week and I'm deciding what the best option is going to be for a sound setup in the living room. The plan is to mount my 58" plasma above the fireplace.

Is a soundbar the best option given the layout? If I go that direction, I'll pick up Vizio's new 54" soundbar and sit it on top of the fireplace just underneath the plasma. That would be about ear level. Since the sofa would be up against the wall, I'd place the surround speakers on either side of the sofa using speaker stands that I already have. The wireless subwoofer would go behind/next to the end table next to the Vidmate sofa.


----------

